# cheap campsite in/near woolacoombe



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

hi
we are planning on just doing an overnight down in woolacoombe on fri/sat and are looking for a cheap site. looked at damage barton but as there are 6 of us a large van with pup tent they are wanting to charge over 40 quid for one night.....
any recommendations? cant find any cl's that close
hannah


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

How about this ? http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/caravanclubapps/applications/uk sites/Site Details.aspx?csid=21838

We were there a couple of years ago and can recommend it


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

We stayed here a couple of weeks ago. It's about a 10 minute drive from Woolacombe. There are 2 loos and showers (basic!) if you need them. We enjoyed our stay there very much - quick drive into Ilfracombe, too.

-H


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

thanks but the link doesnt work it just sends me to the caravan club login page. we are members so can login. tell me the name of the site sounds like just what we are looking for
hannah


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hannah, I think if you log in it will then let you see the page. However, here are the details - it's in the club book under Ilfracombe, I believe.


Twitchen Farm

MR A J THOMAS
Twitchen Farm
West Down
Ilfracombe
EX34 8NP

Tel 01271 862720 

Good luck  

-H


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The following are just a small selection of the Caravan Club CL's;

1. near Braunton (no EHU);

http://tinyurl.com/36luerd

2. near Ilfracombe (EHU);

http://tinyurl.com/35sovk3

3. at Woolacombe itself (no EHU);

http://tinyurl.com/39ksrrw

there are quite a few CL's in that part of N. Devon but you have to be a member of the CC to use them.

Hope that helps,

Dave


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

ok thanks for all your help, we have looked at twitchen farm and they have availability so we are thinking of booking. we are however a little concerned with roads that way having been down to woolacombe many times. 
is twitchen farm easy to get to? we are 8 metres long!!!
looking at multimap its very close to the a361 which is great, however are the lanes very narrow from here to the farm?
hannah


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hannah,

There is just the farm access road off the main A361, no lanes. There is a bit of a sharp bend in it, we're 6m and had no problems but it might be best if you phoned and asked. Mr & Mrs Thomas are lovely people and have had the CL for over 30 years so they'll be able to let you know if there'd be a problem with your length.

-H


----------

